# 10 lb. trout Baffin



## bafazan (May 6, 2009)

Here's a few pics of some big trout myself and my customers caught this year starting from March 22 thru April 15. I waited to post these pics to try and keep it quiet and not put any pressure here in the back of Baffin Bay. All these trout were caught on top waters baits. All but one were released the one that wasn't released died. It will be mounted. The fish in the first picture is a 31 3/4 inch 10 lber. that I caught on March 22. The second picture is a 31 7/8 9 lb. 15 ounce trout I caught on March 24. The third is a 30 1/2 in trout 9 lbs. caught by one of my customers on April 8. The fourth is a 30 1/2 inch 9 lb. trout caught by another one of my customers on April 15. The last one is a 30 1/2 inch 9 lb. trout I caught on April 10. If you have not been to Baffin this year it is in better shape than it has been in in years. All the rain has dropped the salinity to low levels lower than normal levels which is a good thing for Baffin as our salinity is usually very high. The clarity is very good gin clear in some areas in the middle of the bay you can see 3 to 4 feet down. The fishing is great. If you have never fished Baffin in these kind of conditions now is the time. Brown tide is gone, but it will return it always does. If these conditions last through the winter fishing with corkys will be great this winter. Hope this will squash the rumors going round that I'm retired I'm not. Happy Fathers Day all. I tried to rotate the one picture and couldn't do it sorry.


----------



## bafazan (May 6, 2009)

bafazan said:


> Here's a few pics of some big trout myself and my customers caught this year starting from March 22 thru April 15. I waited to post these pics to try and keep it quiet and not put any pressure here in the back of Baffin Bay. All these trout were caught on top waters baits. All but one were released the one that wasn't released died. It will be mounted. The fish in the first picture is a 31 3/4 inch 10 lber. that I caught on March 22. The second picture is a 31 7/8 9 lb. 15 ounce trout I caught on March 24. The third is a 30 1/2 in trout 9 lbs. caught by one of my customers on April 8. The fourth is a 30 1/2 inch 9 lb. trout caught by another one of my customers on April 15. The last one is a 30 1/2 inch 9 lb. trout I caught on April 10. If you have not been to Baffin this year it is in better shape than it has been in in years. All the rain has dropped the salinity to low levels lower than normal levels which is a good thing for Baffin as our salinity is usually very high. The clarity is very good gin clear in some areas in the middle of the bay you can see 3 to 4 feet down. The fishing is great. If you have never fished Baffin in these kind of conditions now is the time. Brown tide is gone, but it will return it always does. If these conditions last through the winter fishing with corkys will be great this winter. Hope this will squash the rumors going round that I'm retired I'm not. Happy Fathers Day all. I tried to rotate the one picture and couldn't do it sorry.


Got a few messages asking who I am my name is Les Cobb


----------



## bafazan (May 6, 2009)

bafazan said:


> Got a few messages asking who I am my name is Les Cobb


 Hey folks I still have days open in July and August if you want to come down


----------

